# Plastisol Transfer "Shelf Life"/Storage??



## tshirt guy (Apr 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if plastisol transfers have a "shelf life" (do they go bad after a period of time if they're not used)? Also, is there any special storage directions for them (do they have to be kept in certain temperatures/locations/etc.)? How do they fair after repeated washes? Thanks for any insight you can provide.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i keep extra stock wrapped loosely in plastic, flat in a box in a cool dry spot - the ones i had left from last winter worked just fine for the first spring order a couple of weeks ago.

i've been using them for over a year now for the same customer and she keeps re-ordering  repeated washing hasn't affected them.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I asked the owner of Ace Transfer Company, Inc. this question . He told me they would keep for years if stored in a sealed plastic bag in a cool dark dry place. He told me he had pressed some transfers that were 6 years old and they came out perfect. .... Jb


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I asked the owner of Ace Transfer Company, Inc. this question . He told me they would keep for years if stored in a sealed plastic bag in a cool dark dry place. He told me he had pressed some transfers that were 6 years old and they came out perfect. .... JB


----------



## FCruz420 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for this info. The more I read up on plastisol transfers, the more i'm heading in that direction. =)


----------



## jhesiems (Jun 6, 2009)

sorry if i ask this question... im just a newbie in here

what kind of paper to use for the plastisol?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There's really no specific shelf life but if they are kept in a cool place they should last quite awhile. I have seen transfers that are 10 years old and still work ok.


----------

